#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT Befund der LWS >

## waro

hallo zusammen,  
bin neu hier, könnte mir bitte jemand meinen MRT- Befund der LWS übersetzen?
vielen dank im voraus 
waro 
Befund: 
MR der LWS 
Siemens Magnetom  High-Field-Power-Gradienten-System:
Sagittales
T2-gew. SE, koplanares  T1-gew. SE, axiales T2-gew. FSE
Schichtrichtung
:
Axial : Kranial nach  kaudal, Sagittal : Links nach rechts,
Koronal : Anterior nach  posterior 
Signalerniedrigung und breitbasige Protrusionen der  Bandscheibe
L 4/5 und L5/S1 jeweils bis mediolateral beidseits.  Mäßiggradige
Einengung der Neuroforamina L4-S1 beidseits. Keine  knöcherne
Einengung des Spinalkanals. Normale Signalgebung  der
Wirbelkörpermarkräume. Normale Lage und Konfiguration
des Conus  medullaris. 
Ergebnis: 
Flüssigkeitsverlust und breitbasige Protrusion  der Bandscheibe
L 4/5 und L5/S1 jeweils dorsomedian betont (hier  möglicherweise
bereits im Sinne flacher subligamentärer Prolapse).  Dadurch
bedingte Duralsackimpression. Mäßiggradige Einengung
der  Neuroforamina L4-S1 beidseits. Keine knöcherne Spinalkanalstenose.

----------


## Christiane

Hallo waro, 
in den ersten beiden Absätzen geht es um Aufnahmetechnik und -richtung (dürfte für dich weniger interessant sein). 
Signalerniedrigung: es liegen Irritationen der Spinalnerven vor, so dass eine zu 100 % korrekte Signalübertragung nicht möglich ist. 
breitbasige Protrusionen: die Bandscheiben zwischen 4. + 5. Lendenwirbel und zwischen 5. Lendenwirbel/Kreuzbein sind auf einer breiten Fläche vorgewölbt. Es sind aber noch keine massiven Vorfälle. 
mediolateral: zur Mitte zu und seitlich (nach außen) 
Neuroforamina: das sind kleine Zwischenräume ("Wirbellöcher") zwischen den Wirbeln, Austrittsstelle für die Spinalnerven die dann in den Körper gehen 
normale Signalgebung der Wirbelkörpermarkräume: gemeint ist der Raum, wo das Rückenmark durchläuft. Hier ist glücklicherweise alles in Ordnung. 
normale Lage + Konfiguration des conus medullaris: das untere Ende des Rückenmarkes (in Höhe des 1./2. Lendenwirbles) 
dorsomedian betonte, subligamentäre Prolapse: im mittleren Bereich nach hinten zeigende Bandscheibenvorfälle, unter den Bändern der Wirbelsäule gelegen 
Duralsackimpression: die Bandscheiben üben Druck auf die Hüllen (Hirnhäute) des Rückenmarks aus 
keine Spinalkanalstenose: der Rückenmarkskanal ist normal weit  
Gruß Christiane

----------


## waro

hallo christiane, 
vielen dank für die schnelle antwort!
eine frage hätte ich aber noch bitte zu: 
breitbasige Protrusionen: die Bandscheiben zwischen 4. + 5. Lendenwirbel und zwischen 5. Lendenwirbel/Kreuzbein sind auf einer breiten Fläche vorgewölbt. Es sind aber noch keine massiven Vorfälle. 
noch keine massiven vorfälle, heißt das das es dazu kommen wird (kann) in zukunft?
meine physiotherapie beginnt erst nächste woche, bisher wurde ich mit neodolpasse-
infusionen, tramabene 100mg 2x tgl, sirdalud 2mg 1x und seractilforte 2x 400mg behandelt  was eine kurzfristige schmerzlinderung brachte (innerhalb von drei wochen), jedoch seit gestern abend habe ich wieder massive schmerzen speziell beim sitzen (beruflich sitze ich ca. 8-10 stunden tgl. vorm rechner, aber im moment noch in krankenstand), liegen und gehen geht einigermaßen, kann ich irgendetwas tun oder zusätzlich noch vermeiden um es besser in den griff zu bekommen?
bin für jeden hinweiß dankbar 
gruß waro

----------


## Christiane

Hallo waro, 
leider können aus den Vorwölbungen richtige Vorfälle werden. Das ist aber zum Glück nicht zwangsläufig so. 
Momentan solltest du so wenig wie möglich sitzen. Laufen und leichte Bewegung ohne Belastung ist dagegen erlaubt. Bei Schmerzen legst du dich am besten in Stufenlagerung (Rückenlage mit erhöhten Beinen) oder Embryohaltung (Seitlage mit angezogenen Beinen). Das entlastet die Bandscheiben. Zusätzliche feuchte Wärme wird oft als angenehm empfunden. 
Sollten neurologische Ausfälle dazukommen, z.B. Taubheitsgefühle im Bein oder Kribbeln oä, dann sofort zum Arzt!  
Die Physiotherapie macht richtig Sinn. Du lernst rückenfreundliches Verhalten, Notfallmaßnahmen bei starken Schmerzen und bekommst Übungen zur Muskelkräftigung gezeigt. Ein gutes Muskelkorsett ist notwendig, um die Wirbelsäule zu stabilisieren und weiteren Schäden vorzubeugen. Es wird ein paar Wochen dauern, bis es dir deutlich besser geht. Also bitte Geduld mitbringen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## waro

hallo christiane, 
vielen dank für deine schnellen hilfreichen tipps,
ich denke du bist sehr kompetent auf diesem gebiet,
gestatte mir noch eine frage bitte:
die matratze, ich habe eine weiche und eine harte,
welche würdest du mir empfehlen oder soll ich mir eine neue kaufen? 
lg
waro

----------


## Christiane

Hallo waro 
das ist abhängig von deinem Gewicht. Für kleine leichte Menschen ist eine Schaumstoffmatratze ausreichend. Je schwerer der Schläfer ist, umso härter sollte sie sein. 
Die passende Matratze passt sich an deinen Rücken an und stützt ihn. In Rückenlage soll zwischen Lendenwirbeln und Matratze kein Hohlraum sein, in Seitlage erscheint die Wirbelsäule schön gerade ohne durchzuhängen. Für eine Einzelperson ist das etwas schwierig festzustellen, deshalb ist beim Kauf einer neuen Matratze eine 2. Person zum Schauen + Beraten sinnvoll. 
Die Kopfkissen werden oft unterschätzt, sind aber genauso wichtig. Ich persönlich bevorzuge die Keilkopfkissen. Sie sind an einem Ende etwas dicker und stützen die Halswirbel, ohne dass der Kopf nach oben gedrückt wird. Der Hals wird so nicht verbogen. Diese Kissen gibt es in unterschiedlichen Stärken. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## waro

hallo christiane, 
nochmals vielen dank  
gruß waro

----------


## garfield

Hallo Waro, 
Dein Bericht ist erst 10 Tage alt, daher kann ich Dir auch Mut zusprechen. 
Dein Befund MR-gleicht meinem (vor drei Tage abgeholten) Befund fast auf's Haar.  
Meine Symptome: seit Monaten irre Schmerzen im linken Bein, ich kann oft gar nicht mehr gehen, manchmal kippt das Bein gefühllos weg, vor kurzem bin ich deswegen beim Einsteigen aus einem Bus gestürzt. Ich komme in der Früh ohne zwei bis drei starke Schmerztabletten auch gar nicht mehr auf die Beine.  
Meine Diagnose: Hochgradige Skoliose HWS und LWS, Bandscheibenvorfälle an mehreren Stellen der Wirbelsäule, kaputte Hüften beidseits, linkes Knie kaputt - alles offenbar durch eine angeborene Wirbelsäulenschiefstellung. Ein wenig bin ich daran aber auch als ehemaliger Sportfex und Ballettratte schuld! 
Jetzt hat mich mein (super!) Orthopäde endlich an ein Spital überwiesen mit der Empfehlung, dort eine Wirbelsäulen-Szintigraphie machen zu lassen. 
Bei dieser Untersuchung werden radioaktive Substanzen in die Blutbahn eingespritzt, dann werden in gewissen Zeitabständen (Minuten- bis Stundenintervall) von einer Spezialkamera Aufnahmen gemacht, um die Veränderungsaktivitäten des Knochens genau beobachten zu können). 
Er hat mir erklärt, dass bei einer Szintigraphie genau festgestellt werden kann, welche Knochen vermehrt "Wiederaufbaubemühungen oder Schutzfunktionen" zeigen und somit krank sein müssen. Eventuell muss man einige Tage im Spital bleiben, bis die radioaktiven Substanzen im Körper wieder "zerfallen" sind. 
Sprich Doch Deinen Orthopäden einmal auf eine Szintigraphie angesprochen, zahlt Deine Krankenversicherung eine solche Untersuchung? Erkundige Dich doch mal! 
Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid - also lass Dich nicht entmutigen, ich leide ja mit Dir! Ich heule manchmal vor Schmerzen, da ich Schmerztabletten wirklich nur bei dringendem Bedarf einnehme (z.B. wenn ich untertags viele Wege geplant habe). 
Bitte erkundige Dich unbedingt, ob Du Deine Beschwerden durch eine derartige Untersuchung abklären lassen kannst! 
Liebe Grüße 
Garfield aus Wien

----------

